# Uniting in Deviantart



## Askaarta (Jul 1, 2007)

Ive come across a few people in DA from FA here and it would be great if more DA people/furries gave a little shout out where they're at, perhaps we can +add,+pal each other so we can come across each other more often, only a suggestion...

Here's my site: http://fehnbilorie.deviantart.com 
(I have it below but it cannot be clicked at the mom)


----------



## Askaarta (Jul 1, 2007)

So I guess I'll have to take the long way (...)
and others who would like to expand their furry network


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, you take only 25 minutes to expect a reply? Wow, someone's a little impatient. :roll:


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2007)

I should rejoin DA sometime, re-activate my account. I used to use them all the time, but got burned out on the 20+ page upload process, then had my submission deleted on time because it was "mis-categorized".


----------



## Magica (Jul 4, 2007)

*pokes sig*

And FA doesn't work like a chat room. Give it some time.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 5, 2007)

http://sgolem.deviantart.com/

I'll try to remember to add you guys when I have time.


----------



## valolove1975 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine is at http://desertwind75.deviantart.com/


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 5, 2007)

http://anarchicQ.deviantart.com


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 5, 2007)

Meh. What the heck.

Meh DeviantArt

Did you know it's pronounced, 

Deviant (Dee-Vee-Ant) Art (Arrr-T)


----------



## Leahtaur (Jul 5, 2007)

-RyuShiramoto- said:
			
		

> Did you know it's pronounced,
> 
> Deviant (Dee-Vee-Ant) Art (Arrr-T)



Yes, that's how you usually pronounce "deviant" and "art".


----------



## Versilaryan (Jul 6, 2007)

http://versilaryan.deviantart.com

A lot of the artists here are originally from dA and found this place later. I know that I was.


----------



## Esplender (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL ME 2

http://esplender.deviantart.com/


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm on there. ^^ http://vgm22.deviantart.com


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 6, 2007)

Like Ver said, I too found my way here from dA. Don't ask how, I think it had something to do with furries. XD http://drkwater.deviantart.com/


----------



## highteckdudu (Jul 6, 2007)

http://highteckdudu.deviantart.com/ 

I have this one but i do say i dont have much on there.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 6, 2007)

I came to FA to get AWAY from Da


----------



## parrothead529 (Jul 7, 2007)

http://parrothead529.deviantart.com/
=D


----------



## Boneitis (Jul 7, 2007)

No girls allowed:  http://boneitis.deviantart.com/


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jul 7, 2007)

eh why not...
its not much but i have  more artworks there!
good god i have alot of journals on there...


----------



## izartist (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm here and on DA, funny thing is, my name is the same everywhere I go.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.Rebel-lion.Deviantart.com here you go and while you are there check out http://shadowtail.deviantart.com/ funniest man I know


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm there too under the name dragonfan


----------



## Mintywolf (Jul 8, 2007)

http://gothicheroine.deviantart.com/

I put all my art there, furry and nonfurry.Â Â I like FA better but my DA account is still my primary gallery because my real-life friends are on DA. (They aren't all furries. :O! Silly people.)


----------



## DarkMeW (Jul 9, 2007)

Since I don't have artwork on FA anymore, most of my art moved back to DA or SAN. I've personally never had a problem with the mods at DA, however I've seen my share of other people's problems with them to know why a lot of people moved over to FA or SA. Of course 9 out of 10 times people get bent out of shape because they couldn't follow simple rules of the site. 

darkmew.deviantart.com
and
darkmew.storm-artists.net


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 3, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I'm on there. ^^ http://vgm22.deviantart.com



i've stopped by your page a few times.


----------



## Poink (Aug 3, 2007)

Got banned twice on DA. Bawwwww


----------



## themocaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Got banned twice on DA. Bawwwww



Oh wow, that's surprisingly, next you'll be telling me the Pope says his prayers before bed. :roll:


----------



## Poink (Aug 3, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't very nice :
You don't even know why I was banned, don't judge me, please >8


----------



## DarkMeW (Aug 4, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DarkMeW said:
			
		

> ...........however I've seen my share of other people's problems with them to know why a lot of people moved over to FA or SA. Of course 9 out of 10 times people get bent out of shape because they couldn't follow simple rules of the site.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 4, 2007)

Meh, why not.

http://chibijaime.deviantart.com

((PS: Rebel-lion, your sig = win. I had to click back because I thought I saw the Universal Greeting in someone's sig!))


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Aug 4, 2007)

I may as well, always happy to get more looks.
http://baroness-of-blood.deviantart.com/
Though I must say, I really prefer FA over DA, the people seem nicer here, less high and mighty. But on DA I can upload my artistic nude pics of my girlfriend and a friend that I'm using in photography this year.


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Aug 4, 2007)

http://daemonikk.deviantart.com/ also check out my girly's page, though most of the stuff there is now here too


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 4, 2007)

started from DA and got to FA

http://lobamusicana.deviantart.com/

*i wish i could've changed the name on my account. but i'm too lazy to make a new one and lots of stuff in there anyways. -_-''


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't come to this page if you're expecting 5 star color jobs.


----------



## Poink (Aug 4, 2007)

DarkMeW said:
			
		

> ...........however I've seen my share of other people's problems with them to know why a lot of people moved over to FA or SA. Of course 9 out of 10 times people get bent out of shape because they couldn't follow simple rules of the site.




I said "baby mutant dawg" on a girl's page.
I got banned forever.
I asked the mods to unban me.
They said I was a troll, for ONE COMMENT.
After talking to them, they deletedthe whole thread and ignoring me
WHO'S BUTTHURT NAO

I always followed the rules
not my fault if moderators are assholes (( who daily deviationate their friend's deviations )


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Aug 4, 2007)

http://creamstar.deviantart.com/
Knock yourself out.


----------



## DarkMeW (Aug 5, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> I said "baby mutant dawg" on a girl's page.
> I got banned forever.
> I asked the mods to unban me.
> They said I was a troll, for ONE COMMENT.
> ...



Forgive me for not taking your word at face value. I don't mean it as an insult or a dismissal but I've heard the 'from only one comment' thing before only to be provided with multiple violations that the person failed to mention or didn't think it counted simply because of the fact they didn't agree with the rules or decisions of their other violations. Of the ones I've seen that were close to a couple violations of etiquette policy that DA spouts, but often doesn't apply to the admin or mods, that person response to it is what got them banned. This ranged from people sending nasty notes to people that they thought reported them, to spamming the admin page with 'fuck you' copied and pasted a few dozen times.  

I've yet to see an actual case of the "One comment to ban them all." However I've heard of it many times in myth and legends. (This however has nothing to do with the fact that the admins are often total dicks, which Iâ€™ve seen time and time again.)


----------



## Peking (Aug 6, 2007)

I can be found here:
http://pekingin-ankka.deviantart.com

My dA account mostly has same stuff as my FA account but in dA I have also non-furry art (fantasy stuff). And in dA I have some older pictures too.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 6, 2007)

DarkMew: If it makes you feel any better, DeviantFart is no different than the bloody battle that ensued because of Jheryn's fiscal irresponsibility right after the day they became part of the corporation circlejerk. Only that similar cases happen about 10 times more frequently.


----------



## Annodam (Aug 6, 2007)

I Remember When I Showed DA For My Friend And He Was Like: *Laughing* Devian Tart *Laughing Agen* X3
Here's Mah DAh: http://annodam.deviantart.com/


----------



## Poink (Aug 6, 2007)

DarkMew ! Because i'm being off topic, I created a new one.
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11304


----------



## Raicoon (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine is http://pantindo.deviantart.com


----------



## opalance (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine is mainly photography. 

http://opalance.deviantart.com/


----------



## sushikitten (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehe...I'm actually far more active on DA than on FA XD

sushikitten.deviantart.com


----------



## Icarus (Dec 30, 2007)

http://xaricus.deviantart.com/
I haet my generic name thar


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 30, 2007)

Well ... dont have much stuff
http://deviantartist13.deviantart.com/


----------



## caboodles (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.caboodles.deviantart.com


----------



## Jakal (Jan 8, 2008)

I have nothing their. I just use it to view mature artwork. but hey a why not? http://www.anubis-the-watcher.deviantart.com


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 8, 2008)

Heh, deviantART is one of the sites I consider home. I try to keep my username as consistent as possible, much easier for search engines that way.

Linked in sig... http://stratadrake.deviantart.com/


----------



## Skyfire (Jan 11, 2008)

http://skyfirefox.deviantart.com

I'm on DA.  I like their prints service, but prefer to post my anthro art here on FA.


----------



## AlectorFencer (Jan 12, 2008)

Hiya, I'm on http://alectorfencer.deviantart.com


----------



## Cyphen (Jul 8, 2008)

I only have one Fur on DA but then again I just started in that genre. 

www.graphicslizard.deviantart.com


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is mine http://lainmokoto.deviantart.com


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd rather be stashing my furry type art here and my equine stuff on DA, but for the moment it's all there.

http://blue-snowangel.deviantart.com/


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

http://arroyo-river.deviantart.com/

Maybe I'll get as many comments as I do on FA : D


----------



## Amun (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a bit more active on FA than DA but most of my art is on both.

http://lord-amun.deviantart.com/


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 8, 2008)

thou can find me at http://fatdragon.deviantart.com


----------



## OxfordTweed (Jul 8, 2008)

dA is the only place I still have not changed my name.

http://jadwin.deviantart.com


----------



## freezycastform (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm here on Deviantart.
http://freezycastform.deviantart.com/ 
I have far more art on Deviantart than FA, mostly because my pictures are of humans. *shrugs*
I only started four months ago, about. *doubleshrug*


----------



## Donryu (Jul 8, 2008)

Askaarta said:


> Ive come across a few people in DA from FA here and it would be great if more DA people/furries gave a little shout out where they're at, perhaps we can +add,+pal each other so we can come across each other more often, only a suggestion...
> 
> Here's my site: http://fehnbilorie.deviantart.com
> (I have it below but it cannot be clicked at the mom)


 

http://catboyd.deviantart.com

Been there since 03  hope that helps


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright, might as well give a link too. I don't have as much art on DeviantArt than FurAffinity, but I've got some good stuff I guess....

http://darkelfmifaien.deviantart.com/


----------



## Devinion (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got one. I update my DA stuffs more frequently than I do here.

it's located there


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah i'm from DA but got banned but seriously i'm jsut minding my own business until some furry haters decide to come by my page and ruin it then get the admins and ban me.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 8, 2008)

Unmentioned.deviantart.com

^ That one's mine; I don't have much furry art on there yet, though.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh, deviantART. Ehehehe. I have one too: 
http://tacticalsnake.deviantart.com/

I don't post as often there as I do on FA, though. Mostly because I don't like the submission process and the categorization confuses me.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

Oi, I'm http://mavu-chan.deviantart.com/ but I'm not all that much for anthro art there. There's a bit here and there though, if you look.

HUZZAH FOR A GIANT GALLERY


----------



## bane233 (Jul 8, 2008)

i never used DA but when FA crashed, i started to post my stuff on there! so here i is XD http://bane233.deviantart.com/


----------



## Merp (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive been on DA for four years now...I think...lol...in the sig...


----------



## eevachu (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm on deviantART a hell of a lot more than I'm on FA.  I'm known as "eevachu" everywhere, so just look me up (link in signature if you're that lazy).


----------



## jackalbot (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm at http://kaorihana.deviantart.com  ^^


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm Ryuunosuke^_^ Red Wolf. I had an avatar but since the forum's change my avatar seemed to have went with the old forum. I'm on DA:  
http://dingheart664.deviantart.com/

That's where I put my unfurry related work so you wont find but one furry pic I did.


----------



## Unnie (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's my dA, I don't have any anthro on it yet though ;_; all on FA.

http://kiwirin.deviantart.com


----------



## dlorn (Jul 16, 2008)

see the other side of me at DA  Dlorn (look it up) not quick linking, but ya, the http with the deviantart.com will get you there.

Haven't posted in forever, I gave up there, but.. I'll go back some day. FA forevah!


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's Mine.

I don't post furry stuff on my dA though, that's where I pile everything else.  So there's not a whole lot to look at, and most of it's sketches or stupid art-class-esque stuff.  But hey, ya know, it's there.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Poink said:


> I always followed the rules
> not my fault if moderators are assholes (( who daily deviationate their friend's deviations )



I LOATHE their daily deviations.  most of them suck and have no skill. 


Mine,
glowcat.deviantart.com



anyhow. I went to devianTArt when sheezy didn't like safari anymore. Although I've got firefox now I update occasionally since a few friends are on there that aren't anywhere else. 



(personal friends who may be of interest: aloneintown, pyrochad (husband), sphinxworks, xshaunx)


----------



## iciewolf (Jul 17, 2008)

www.iciewolf.deviantart.com Another good thread. Bout time. This is my only hope of saving my dA page from emptiness.

Edit: This should save time. Done out of boredom

www.fehnbilore.deviantart.com
www.sgolem.deviantart.com
www.desertwind75.deviantart.com
www.anarchicQ.deviantart.com
www.RyuTheHedgeWolf.deviantart.com
www.versilaryn.deviantart.com
www.esplender.deviantart.com
www.vgm22.deviantart.com
www.drkwater.deviantart.com
www.parrothead529.deviantart.com
www.boneitis.deviantart.com
www.kyubi-youma.devinatart.com
www.izartist.deviantart.com
www.Rebel-lion.deviantart.com
www.gothicherione.deviantart.com
www.darkmew.deviantart.com
www.chibijaime.deviantart.com
www.baroness-of-blood.deviantart.com
www.daemonikk.deviantart.com
www.lobamusicana.deviantart.com
www.digital-dust.deviantart.com
www.creamstar.deviantart.com
www.pekingin-ankka.deviantart.com
www.annodam.deviatart.com
www.pantiindo.deviantart.com
www.opalance.deviantart.com
www.sushikitten.deviantart.com
www.xaricus.deviantart.com
www.deviantartist13.deviantart.com
www.caboodles.deviantart.com
www.anubis-the-watcher.deviantart.com
www.stratadrake.deviantart.com
www.skyfirefox.deviantart.com
www.alectorfencor.deviantart.com
www.graphiclizards.deviantart.com
www.lainmokoto.deviantart.com
www.blue-snowangel.deviantart.com
www.arroyo-river.deviantart.com
www.lord-amun.deviantart.com
www.fatdragon.devianart.com
www.jadwin.deviantart.com
www.freezycastform.deviantart.com
www.catboyd.deviantart.com
www.darkfmifaien.deviantart.com
www.DragonMan-of-IO.deviantart.com
www.Unmentioned.deviantart.com
www.tacticalsnake.deviantart.com
www.mavu-chan.deviantart.com
www.bane233.deviantart.com
www.eevachu.deviantart.com
www.dingheart664.deviantart.com
www.kiriwin.deviantart.com
www.dlorn.deviantart.com
www.James-the-Doc.deviantart.com
www.glowcat.devaintart.com

Now im tired of dA.


----------

